# disable drls? anyone



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

im using the harness included with my hi/low H13 bulbs from DDM, have not had an issue yet it includes a relay which I believe helps prevent this.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

*What i heard*

When you buy a kit it should have a harness that has a few settings on it. Im buying HID headlights too, where did you get the kit from? i have heard great things from DDM. itsbmw did you buy the 35W or 55W? and what color did you go? Did you need to buy the error code eliminator or whatever its called.

Whoo-sa You work in the parts department! i have a shopping cart for you ! lol JK


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

well last time i listed prices on a forum i got a warnign that they were going to kick me off...no commercial post..no making money without paying money..lol  i want to help the economy lol. anyway yeah if you need parts help i can help...kinda the accessory guru here at the dealer along with the "wierd stuff to go to guy"


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

i got a kit that is the dual beam so will do his and los ...i does come with a controller but dont know if that will help this relay issue....i talk to a tech here and he is a verry anal dude...he told me that the high beams and drls run through the bcm, the problem being the cruze as many newer cars are not a tech2 supported vehicle they are a global thing...aka internet update and data transfer. this sucks means GM will be monitoring whats going on with these cars


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

whoo-sa said:


> this sucks means GM will be monitoring whats going on with these cars


They have been doing that since the 90's. It's called OnStar.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

so after talking to a dealer today they said they can add the factory fogs to a LS cruze for 300$. it jsut requires the new button and a ecu flash. does this mean that the wires are already there? If i buy the factory fog button i can put custom fogs in adn have them flash for functionality? if anyone knows please help


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> They have been doing that since the 90's. It's called OnStar.


Glad my Pontiac didn't come with OnStar I'm really not a fan. 

To the OP. 

I'm pretty sure the BCM only controls the control side of the DRL Relay. *I have not seen a wiring diagram yet* Maybe you can pull that relay and jump the path to ground for the control side so the BCM doesn't know any different.


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

ok so some of these kits, are comming with relays thats the issue, not that ddm is the only kit out there for cruze. they need the constant 12v to supply for the lights or you may get flicker..or burn up a ballast , since a ballast will esentally act as a car amplifier and not know what to do if it doesnt get 12v.


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

ok so installing the kit since last nigth. i bought the kit from a local wholesaler, the kit is about $40 but looks like every other hid kit i bought, except the controller harness. Last night after install everything went well but once i go to turn the lights on i got nothing. Just plain nothing. The controller does come with some harnes that says "outside supply" agian this is a verry inexpensive kit and not too many instructions but this is for the headlights that would turn on the hid kit. I dont get it what am i doing wrong. I even replaced the ballast as well, not the ballast, I checked power to everything i am even gettting 12v to the ballast but cant tell if its comming out. Not sure how the HID stuff comming out of the ballast works. i will order a new controller kit as maybe that is the issue. I just dont want to be putting tons of money into hids again .


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

ok guys everything is good, i know everyone is probley done with my thread now but wanted to say i installed the hids and they look great...ill get a pic up i did 4300k and they are awesome.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cool can't wait to see how it looks


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry martin, yes I bought the 10k 55w HIDs from DDM tuning, and I didnt buy anything except for the Hi/Low Bulb option  

Glad to hear you got everything working!


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

ok here ya go. not verry good pics as it was raining and during the day for 2 of these pics but so far even with drls on no problems. yes my drls turn on the hids they still look as if there getting 12v maybe a tad less but looks like i have really brights drls..lol


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, so what's the verdict on disabling the DRLs? Possible, or not? I dissabled the DRLs in my wife's G6 by just pulling a fuse. The headlights worked as normal, just no DRLs.


----------



## whoo-sa (Feb 23, 2011)

per gm's new gm "tis 2 web" no drl's cannot be disabled they are programed into the bcm. and work with the highbeams we searched here at the dealer and nothing. best bet is get a cruze with out the drl option [T3W] wich verry soon will not be avalilble as the big 3 want to make this standard.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah DRLs were only worth it when no one had them. Pretty soon with them becoming standard equipment people will start getting charged for not having DRLs via their insurance providers instead of recieving a discount for having them. =(


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish they'd just use a side-marker or something instead..


----------



## Dave1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

check here: a detail guide Step by step DRL disable with the Tech2 2000+ J-body's - Exterior Forum - j-body.org - The J-Body Organization with a tech2 scanner:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure why anyone would want to disable DRL or automatic head lights. When GM first started adding them to cars/trucks I seen a study that these lights reduced accidents by 20%. Don't you want other drivers to be able to see you? 

In inclement weather around here(like fog, rain or snow or even dusk/dawn) I see tons of cars driving with their lights off & are very hard to see them until they are very close. Remember even a few states have wipers on/lights on laws for this very reason.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2 things

*I usually flick to the left when I start the car

*I though tech 2 didn't work on our cars?


----------

